# Milan: scudetto solo nel 2021. Il piano di Li alla Uefa.



## admin (13 Giugno 2017)

Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta alcuni passaggi del piano industriale del Milan, ricevuti direttamente dalla Uefa. L'obiettivo del club è quello di progredire stagione dopo stagione ma l'obiettivo scudetto è fissato solamente per 2021/2022. Ovvero, tra ben cinque anni. I ricavi, invece, nelle intenzioni del club dovrebbero salire fino a 524 milioni nella stagione 2021/2022. Fondamentali saranno anche i ricavi ottenuti dalla Cina attraverso Milan Cina: 90 milioni nel prossimo anno fino a 225 milioni nel 2021/2022. Questi sono i numeri presentati dal Milan alla Uefa. Ora il massimo organo europeo verificherà l'attendibilità degli stessi. Previsti aumenti anche per quanto riguarda le entrate dalle tv, dagli sponsor, dall'Uefa e dalla Champions. Aumenteranno invece i costi del personale (252 milioni contro i 142 attuali)


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2017)

Io mi auguro che non diventeremo l'Arsenal 2.0. 

E nei prossimi cinque anni che facciamo?


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta alcuni passaggi del piano industriale del Milan, ricevuti direttamente dalla Uefa. L'obiettivo del club è quello di progredire stagione dopo stagione ma l'obiettivo scudetto è fissato solamente per 2021/2022. Ovvero, tra ben cinque anni. I ricavi, invece, nelle intenzioni del club dovrebbero salire fino a 524 milioni nella stagione 2021/2022. Fondamentali saranno anche i ricavi ottenuti dalla Cina attraverso Milan Cina: 90 milioni nel prossimo anno fino a 225 milioni nel 2021/2022. Questi sono i numeri presentati dal Milan alla Uefa. Ora il massimo organo europeo verificherà l'attendibilità degli stessi. Previsti aumenti anche per quanto riguarda le entrate dalle tv, dagli sponsor, dall'Uefa e dalla Champions. Aumenteranno invece i costi del personale (252 milioni contro i 142 attuali)



Non ho capito... Per i 5 anni precedenti se ci troviamo in vetta cosa facciamo? Perdiamo di proposito?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che non diventeremo l'Arsenal 2.0.
> 
> E nei prossimi cinque anni che facciamo?





Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Non ho capito... Per i 5 anni precedenti se ci troviamo in vetta cosa facciamo? Perdiamo di proposito?



Può essere che abbiano deciso di tenere le cifre e gli obiettivi al minimo preventivato.

E' tutto molto indicativo.

I numeri mi sembrano attendibili, anche se dalla seconda voce si può spremere di più. In Cina invece non possiamo sapere come si espande il marchio.


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può essere che abbiano deciso di tenere le cifre e gli obiettivi al minimo preventivato.
> 
> E' tutto molto indicativo.



Infatti, io credo sia semplicemente una sorta di Business Plan che basa l'aspettativa di ricavi sul raggiungimento di un obiettivo minimo prefissato. Alla fine Roma e Napoli partono con l'obiettivo di vincere tutti gli anni (Fallendo miseramente eh), ma se devono presentare un'aspettativa dei ricavi mettono quelli del terzo posto, come è giusto che sia. Forse la Juve in questi prospetti preventiva la vittoria dello scudetto. Un conto sono le previsioni contabili, un altro gli obiettivi sportivi


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Giugno 2017)

Non è che bisogna spiegare tutto tutto eh.. campionato entro il 2021/2022, non significa che non potremmo vincerlo prima..bo


----------



## Dieg (13 Giugno 2017)

Funziona così. Mettiamo che il termine di paragone sia la rosa della Juventus, per adesso stimata in 470 milioni circa.
Il Milan parte da una base di 225 e possiamo supporre che per la fine dell'estate il valore della rosa sarà pari a circa 300 milioni, considerate le cessioni. In questo senso, la società non si aspetta di ottenere una rosa top in termini di valore economico prima di cinque anni. Naturalmente un eventuale scudetto guadagnato sul campo prima di allora non ha nulla a che vedere con queste indicazioni di bilancio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2017)

Se siamo primi a marzo facciamo giocare la primavera fino alla fine


----------



## InsideTheFire (13 Giugno 2017)

Dai che discorsi sono... si arriva secondi per 10 anni di fila? Pace...ma ľobiettivo scudetto parte dal prossimo campionato...forse se parliamo di vincere la champions allora è più verosimile un periodo simile...


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Non ho capito... Per i 5 anni precedenti se ci troviamo in vetta cosa facciamo? Perdiamo di proposito?



probabilmente, come dice [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] si parla di obiettivi minimi, chiaro che se i ricavi saranno maggiori e le vittorie arrivassero prima sarebbe tutto di guadagnato. Comunque per i prossimo 2 anni difficilmente competeremo con la Rube, a meno che non calino loro o facciamo un miracolo noi, ad oggi hanno una squadra troppo superiore e troppo ben rodata per avvicinarli subito. Questo almeno è il mio pensiero


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2017)

Non ci vuole un genio a capire che sono stati di manica larga...pure io quando dichiaro lo 0-100 di un prototipo o un'elaborazione (senza aver fatto prove in pista) sto largo. Io per evitare brutte figure, loro avran altre ragioni


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> probabilmente, come dice [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] si parla di obiettivi minimi, chiaro che se i ricavi saranno maggiori e le vittorie arrivassero prima sarebbe tutto di guadagnato. Comunque per i prossimo 2 anni difficilmente competeremo con la Rube, a meno che non calino loro o facciamo un miracolo noi, ad oggi hanno una squadra troppo superiore e troppo ben rodata per avvicinarli subito. Questo almeno è il mio pensiero



Ovviamente stavo scherzando!


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non è che bisogna spiegare tutto tutto eh.. campionato entro il 2021/2022, non significa che non potremmo vincerlo prima..bo



.


----------



## Isotta79 (13 Giugno 2017)

Scudetto entro 5 anni, se arriva anche anno prossimo ovvio che lo si prende... ma la follia sono i ricavi e non basta la Cina. Infatti la UEFA ha rimbalzato il voluntary agreement. Pensare di passare da 206 a 524 in cinque anni è impossibile... a meno che non si vincano 3 champions e si prenda un top player alla CR7


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ovviamente stavo scherzando!



Si era abbastanza palese ci sono arrivato dopo  
porta pazienza, il caldo mi da alla testa


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2017)

si in effetti noto una voglia generalizzata di buttare tutto nella spazzatura. Vi manca forse il geometra che prova a prendere Ranocchietto?


----------



## mistergao (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta alcuni passaggi del piano industriale del Milan, ricevuti direttamente dalla Uefa. L'obiettivo del club è quello di progredire stagione dopo stagione ma l'obiettivo scudetto è fissato solamente per 2021/2022. Ovvero, tra ben cinque anni. I ricavi, invece, nelle intenzioni del club dovrebbero salire fino a 524 milioni nella stagione 2021/2022. Fondamentali saranno anche i ricavi ottenuti dalla Cina attraverso Milan Cina: 90 milioni nel prossimo anno fino a 225 milioni nel 2021/2022. Questi sono i numeri presentati dal Milan alla Uefa. Ora il massimo organo europeo verificherà l'attendibilità degli stessi. Previsti aumenti anche per quanto riguarda le entrate dalle tv, dagli sponsor, dall'Uefa e dalla Champions. Aumenteranno invece i costi del personale (252 milioni contro i 142 attuali)



Mi viene una domanda: ma obiettivo scudetto nel 2021/2022 significa che in quella stagione potremo vincerlo o che potremo provarci, con un po' di fortuna? Perchè magari io sarò uno dei pessimisti, ma sperare di arrivare al livello della Juve in cinque anni mi sembra francamente azzardato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Giugno 2017)

suppongo sia il worst case scenario, cioè male che vada lo scudetto dovrebbe arrivare nel 2021. Non credo che fassone sia come galliani che per non riscattare aquilani lo tiene in panca , quindi se miracolosamente dovessimo essere in vetta l'anno prossimo state tranquilli che non inizieranno a perdere di colpo partite su partite


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2017)

Isotta79 ha scritto:


> Scudetto entro 5 anni, se arriva anche anno prossimo ovvio che lo si prende... ma la follia sono i ricavi e non basta la Cina. Infatti la UEFA ha rimbalzato il voluntary agreement. Pensare di passare da 206 a 524 in cinque anni è impossibile... a meno che non si vincano 3 champions e si prenda un top player alla CR7



Credo dipenda molto d come investiranno per espandere il brand in asia. E' un mercato già forte di suo, non oso immaginare se ci fossero store ufficiali, scuole calcio, diritti tv ... e attenzione, non scordiamoci la quotazione in borsa e lo stadio di proprietà. Son tutte cose di cui ora non siamo assolutamente in possesso, ma le potenzialità sono a mio avviso enormi


----------



## Isotta79 (13 Giugno 2017)

Ribadisco, anche la UEFA non è convinta di migliorare fatturato di 300 e passa milioni in 5 anni. La quotazione in borsa difficilmente verrà fatta prima che sia chiuso prestito elliott e stadio se anche passasse progetto, arriverebbe fra più di 5 anni con burocrazia italiana. E del mercato cinese se ne parla da anni, ma i risultati per ora... inter è più avanti di noi ma Suning per ora ha usato se stessa come sponsor. Perché tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Giugno 2017)

Se dovessimo essere pronti a vincerlo prima chiaramente ci scanseremo 
Ma dai su...


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2017)

Non mi sembra lo scenario peggiore ma, anzi, il più ottimistico considerato che si parla di oltre 500 milioni di ricavi. Cifre che la Uefa non ritiene attendibili e per le quali ha chiesto chiarimenti.

Speriamo che quello "Scudetto nel 2021" sia una cosa buttata lì a caso. Perchè, come detto, non vorrei diventare come l'Arsenal che fa dei piazzamenti la ragione di vita e di sostentamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra lo scenario peggiore ma, anzi, il più ottimistico considerato che si parla di oltre 500 milioni di ricavi. Cifre che la Uefa non ritiene attendibili e per le quali ha chiesto chiarimenti.
> 
> Speriamo che quello "Scudetto nel 2021" sia una cosa buttata lì a caso. Perchè, come detto, non vorrei diventare come l'Arsenal che fa dei piazzamenti la ragione di vita e di sostentamento.



Più che Arsenal, che per storia e prestigio, non abbiamo nulla a che fare. Direi fare la fine dell'Ajax. (Lasciando stare il Liverpool che sbaglia mercati ed allenatori)


----------



## Aragorn (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta alcuni passaggi del piano industriale del Milan, ricevuti direttamente dalla Uefa. L'obiettivo del club è quello di progredire stagione dopo stagione ma l'obiettivo scudetto è fissato solamente per 2021/2022. Ovvero, tra ben cinque anni. I ricavi, invece, nelle intenzioni del club dovrebbero salire fino a 524 milioni nella stagione 2021/2022. Fondamentali saranno anche i ricavi ottenuti dalla Cina attraverso Milan Cina: 90 milioni nel prossimo anno fino a 225 milioni nel 2021/2022. Questi sono i numeri presentati dal Milan alla Uefa. Ora il massimo organo europeo verificherà l'attendibilità degli stessi. Previsti aumenti anche per quanto riguarda le entrate dalle tv, dagli sponsor, dall'Uefa e dalla Champions. Aumenteranno invece i costi del personale (252 milioni contro i 142 attuali)



La mia personalissima previsione è di tornare veramente competitivi per il 2019-20


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La mia personalissima previsione è di tornare veramente competitivi per il 2019-20



Ecco, quella si che sarebbe una data giusta. Nessuno pretende lo scudetto l'anno prossimo, ci mancherebbe. Ma nemmeno tra cinque anni.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, quella si che sarebbe una data giusta. Nessuno pretende lo scudetto l'anno prossimo, ci mancherebbe. Ma nemmeno tra cinque anni.


Penso anche io sia l'obbiettivo finale, l'anno prossimo in CL, fra due anni provare a lottare per la seconda posizione e poi l'anno dopo giocarsela alla pari. La Juventus in questi 5 anni ha fatto quello che ha voluto..c'è bisogno di idee, grana e tempo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2017)

Io dico che si può puntare allo scudetto già per la stagione 2018/2019.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia, articolo che non merita di essere manco commentato. Quanti giornalai spara palle che ci sono in italia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Giugno 2017)

Si dimentica troppo in fretta i danni irreparabili nel breve periodo provocati dai quei due malfattori in questi ultimi sei anni


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta alcuni passaggi del piano industriale del Milan, ricevuti direttamente dalla Uefa. L'obiettivo del club è quello di progredire stagione dopo stagione ma l'*obiettivo scudetto è fissato solamente per 2021/2022*. Ovvero, tra ben cinque anni. I ricavi, invece, nelle intenzioni del club dovrebbero salire fino a 524 milioni nella stagione 2021/2022. Fondamentali saranno anche i ricavi ottenuti dalla Cina attraverso Milan Cina: 90 milioni nel prossimo anno fino a 225 milioni nel 2021/2022. Questi sono i numeri presentati dal Milan alla Uefa. Ora il massimo organo europeo verificherà l'attendibilità degli stessi. Previsti aumenti anche per quanto riguarda le entrate dalle tv, dagli sponsor, dall'Uefa e dalla Champions. Aumenteranno invece i costi del personale (252 milioni contro i 142 attuali)



Non scherziamo, che ho messo €€€ sullo scudo per quest'anno (toccatina).


----------



## Coripra (13 Giugno 2017)

Se in un contratto mi impegno ad eseguire un'operazione entro una certa data, nulla proibisce (ed è anzi solitamente auspicabile) che detta operazione venga eseguita prima (anche il giorno successivo alla firma del contratto).

 (cit.)


----------



## Konrad (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, quella si che sarebbe una data giusta. Nessuno pretende lo scudetto l'anno prossimo, ci mancherebbe. Ma nemmeno tra cinque anni.



Scusami ma pare che su questa cosa si cerchi proprio il pelo nell'uovo. E' un business plan inviato a un'organismo internazionale in cui semplicemente si prevede di arrivare (economicamente) a livello della migliore formazione italiana attuale entro 5 anni. 
Il divario oggi è enorme. 
Ma il business plan solo in parte è aderente ai risultati sportivi, puoi prevedere, come fai a provare? E' importante che il ns presidente oggi, con un divario enorme tra noi e le altre (non solo la Juve) dica, massimo entro 5 stagioni voglio vincere il campionato. Significa che non si proverà prima? No...ci proveremo ogni anno a partire dalla prossima stagione. 
E' verosimile che possiamo essere competitivi per il titolo già dalla prossima stagione...ni...l'opera di ricostruzione è partita...poi sarà il campo a parlare, ma io oggi non mi sento di dire, partiamo per vincere...figurati loro.
Chiudo...è ovvio che da oggi in poi sarà vitale (in termini di introiti) la CL...quindi è normale pensare che ogni stagione l'obiettivo minimo (non quello soddisfacente ma MINIMO) sia il 4° posto a salire.


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2017)

al di là della questione dello scudetto tra 5 anni, io sottolinerei il fatto che si punta a (quasi) triplicare il fatturato in 5 anni. Praticamente se si realizzano questi numeri diventiamo l'assoluta potenza economica della serie A! Questa è la cosa più importante. La juve attualmente è avanti parecchio, ma se riusciamo ad aumentare il fatturato in quella maniera non potranno fare nulla per fermarci


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Giugno 2017)

Beh... il Leicester aveva l'obiettivo di salvarsi ed ha vinto la premier...per cui...secondo me 2021 è l'obiettivo massimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Giugno 2017)

Vabbè penso intendessero di vincere lo scudetto entro 5 anni, non avrebbe senso altrimenti


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta alcuni passaggi del piano industriale del Milan, ricevuti direttamente dalla Uefa. L'obiettivo del club è quello di progredire stagione dopo stagione ma l'obiettivo scudetto è fissato solamente per 2021/2022. Ovvero, tra ben cinque anni. I ricavi, invece, nelle intenzioni del club dovrebbero salire fino a 524 milioni nella stagione 2021/2022. Fondamentali saranno anche i ricavi ottenuti dalla Cina attraverso Milan Cina: 90 milioni nel prossimo anno fino a 225 milioni nel 2021/2022. Questi sono i numeri presentati dal Milan alla Uefa. Ora il massimo organo europeo verificherà l'attendibilità degli stessi. Previsti aumenti anche per quanto riguarda le entrate dalle tv, dagli sponsor, dall'Uefa e dalla Champions. Aumenteranno invece i costi del personale (252 milioni contro i 142 attuali)



Le stime sono realistiche. La juventus post calciopoli ha impiegato 5 anni per raggiungere la supremazia che ha adesso. E se non ricordo male le pratiche burocratiche che hanno portato poi alla possibilità di costruire lo JS erano già avviate in seguito alle olimpiadi di torino del 2006.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2017)

giustamente lo vinceremo con un altro allenatore


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> suppongo sia il worst case scenario, cioè male che vada lo scudetto dovrebbe arrivare nel 2021. Non credo che fassone sia come galliani che per non riscattare aquilani lo tiene in panca , quindi se miracolosamente dovessimo essere in vetta l'anno prossimo state tranquilli che non inizieranno a perdere di colpo partite su partite


Si, questo piano industriale e di investimento, con allegato piano finanziario, viene in genere elaborato con criterio prudenziale, ovvero ipotizzando scenari verosimili tendenzialmente meno favorevoli. Ovviamente non può sapersi se nel 2022 il Milan vincerà il campionato, né se sarà concretamente in corsa per vincerlo, ma è possibile identificare, ora per allora, parametri economico-finanziari compatibili con quelli di una squadra avente quel tipo di competitività, e ciò è verificato dal livello di costi per il personale ipotizzato per quella data, che non è inferiore, ad esempio, a quello della Juventus attuale, sì da giustificare livelli di spesa coerenti con le esigenze della impresa sportiva. L'Inter di quest'anno, ad esempio, dal punto di vista dei parametri UEFA era una squadra competitiva per obiettivi sportivi certamente superiori a quelli poi effettivamente conseguiti, e l'essere stati lontani dal conseguimento è certamente un pregiudizio per il settlement agreement sottoscritto dall'Inter con la Federazione. L'imprevedibilità del risultato del campo non è in discussione, è invece obiettivamente prevedibile il corso della programmazione economico-finanziaria, la cui elaborazione secondo criteri restrittivi potrà solo giovare al suo apprezzamento da chi dovrà poi giudicarla, ed approvarla.


----------



## vanbasten (13 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me vogliono dire che nel 2022 saremo al livello della juve quindi da competerci anche per lo scudetto. Sportivamente possiamo vincerlo anche il prossimo anno però!


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2017)

Si programma cosi nello sport per non forzare il passo , non creare eccessive aspettative e forse per lavorare con più calma ma va da se che lo scudetto si può vincere da subito.
Del resto basti fare un passo indietro e rivedere i piani industriali e sportivi della juve dopo la retrocessione...


----------



## addox (13 Giugno 2017)

Una previsione rimane una previsione. Comunque credo che sia legata più all'aumento del fatturato che ai risultati sportivi, che sono molto più imponderabili.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Giugno 2017)

La risposta è molto più semplice del previsto e non sfugge a chi lavora nell'ambito dell'economia aziendale.


La redazione di un Business Plan deve ricalcare alcuni criteri simili a quelli prevista dalla legislazione per la redazione del bilancio d'esercizio, tra cui la prudenza, la trasparenza, la neutralità e l'obiettività. Inoltre per alcuni business è buona norma costruire un business plan immaginando la peggior situazione possibile e non la migliore, per evitare di gonfiare i dati con scenari irrealistici che rischiano di non trovare riscontro nella realtà.
Tutto qua.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Giugno 2017)

Che boiata il fpf.
Saranno problemi del padrone aumentare i ricavi per fare un buon business.

Poi il peggio è che basterebbe uno sponsor amico che dà 200 milioni all'anno e già il fatturato sarebbe doppio.


----------



## 97lorenzo (14 Giugno 2017)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> La risposta è molto più semplice del previsto e non sfugge a chi lavora nell'ambito dell'economia aziendale.
> 
> 
> La redazione di un Business Plan deve ricalcare alcuni criteri simili a quelli prevista dalla legislazione per la redazione del bilancio d'esercizio, tra cui la prudenza, la trasparenza, la neutralità e l'obiettività. Inoltre per alcuni business è buona norma costruire un business plan immaginando la peggior situazione possibile e non la migliore, per evitare di gonfiare i dati con scenari irrealistici che rischiano di non trovare riscontro nella realtà.
> Tutto qua.



esatto


----------

